# Standing for Election as RE



## J. David Kear (May 28, 2010)

I will be standing for election to the office of ruling elder in about 1 month.

Please pray with me that God will continue to afford grace to our congregation for His glory.


----------



## dudley (May 28, 2010)

Praying for you my PB brother and your congregation


----------



## baron (May 29, 2010)

Praying.


----------



## Scott1 (May 29, 2010)

May God give you and them wisdom, discernment and grace.


----------

